# Table 110.26(A)(1)



## jack756 (Mar 8, 2010)

Can someone please help with this....What is the definition of "Effectively insulated"?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

jack756 said:


> Can someone please help with this....What is the definition of "Effectively insulated"?


is this 2008 ? I can only find the term "effectively guarded by insulating materials" on the table ? (guarded is well explained in the article 100 definitions)


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jack756 said:


> Can someone please help with this....What is the definition of "Effectively insulated"?


Whatever means, purpose, or method used to prevent the flow of electrons through a media.


----------



## jack756 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! I overlooked "guarded" in article 100 before I posted my question. Need to practice my spelling.


----------

